# Top Quality Racing Pigeons 4-Sale



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

I am currently offering on my pigeon website multiple top quality racing pigeons in a variety of colors as well as different lines, at the real* "Working Man or Woman's Price". *This year I bought out two top local pigeon racer's complete lofts when they chose to get out of the sport of racing pigeons, along with having another year of good breeding & low losses racing myself. All birds sold on website have been vaccinated for PMV and in excellent health, with most of my business coming from referrals or repeat customers.
For those who may not know me, my name is Dennis Kuhn. I am currently the president of the Heartland Federation which consist of multiple Minnesota & Wisconsin racing pigeon clubs. I am also one of the first life time members of the American Racing Pigeon Union (AU). I run a business called Pigeon Supplies Plus which sells pigeon supplies too. The reason I mention who I am and business I run, is so that individuals who don't know who I am can buy birds from me with confidence knowing they'll get healthy birds. My pigeon site is one of the few sites past & present that offers birds for sale that one can see a picture of bird/band number/and price clearly marked on website before purchasing. It is a lot of work to keep up with websites/orders, but my mission to offer birds at prices anyone can afford who wants to get involved in the hobby has carried over from the generosity of past fanciers when I was starting up in pigeons over 30 years ago. From now until January 1st, both the pigeon site, as well as pigeon supply site will be updated weekly with new birds & line of products. The links to my pigeon site and supply site are below...

http://www.whiteracingpigeons.com

http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com


Dennis Kuhn (952)873-5664 or (952)212-8446 cell


----------



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

Just updated pigeon site with a few new birds, including some performance white/white grizzles, various rare colored racing homers, as well as some proven performance racing homers including race winners on my pigeon site at http://www.whiteracingpigeons.com for anyone interested. All birds have been vaccinated for PMV, and pictured on website with prices and complete band numbers so you can choose exactly what you want. Feel free to call or email me privately with any questions at [email protected]

Thanks,
Dennis Kuhn (952)212-8446 cell

http://www.whiteracingpigeons.com

http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com


----------

